# Congrats, Delilah! 4/2/11--2 Bucks



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Delilah gave birth this morning to two buck kids. One is doing great, the other was born weak and unable to regulate his body temperature. I have him in the house and spent most of the morning tending to him. He's warmed-up and has been tube fed colostrums. He's asleep right now--hopefully the poor thing is a bit stronger when he wakes up. I will probably be posting pics later once I've--hopefully--got this little guy stabillized!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Hope the little one perks up!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! I hope the 2nd baby perks up and thrives for you :hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Good luck with the weak one. Hope he hangs in with you and gets strong.

Jan


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww....Congrats to you and Delilah....hope the little one gets stronger for you!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, he's still very weak. He did try to stand a while ago but was still not strong enough to eat on his own so I had to tube him again  Not sure If he's going to make it but I am doing everything I can for him.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats on the babies. I hope the little one pulls through. :grouphug:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, the weak kid seems to have made a turn for the better. He's been holding a normal body temp. on his own and he was up and walking around for quite a while this evening...he still won't eat on his own but at least he seems to be getting stronger! I am still not sure if he's going to make it but I'm a little more hopeful!

Here's some pictures:

This is the weak boy I am keeping in the house:









And here's the other little boy with momma:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So glad to hear that the little guy is doing better :hug: 

They are adorable and each so different!

The one looks like Jezzebel with the dark/light coloring


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh, they are both SO cute.. love the colors on the Momma's boy... I hope the little guy keeps improving!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I FINALLY got him to drink from a bottle this morning--I tried taking him down to Delilah first but she was not particularly interested in him at this point...

He didn't eat a lot, but it's a good start!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:clap: Thats WONDERFUL news!!! I hope he continues improving for you :hug:


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

Beautiful! Hope the weak one gets better quickly!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Weak baby (hubby named him Barney) is eating from a bottle pretty well but now he's hurt his leg somehow...aaaarrrghhhh!!!!! He must've tried to get out of his box last night. I couldn't feel any breaks, heat, swelling, etc. So I am hoping he just sprained it and it's sore...he's not puting much weight on it and he's still too wobbley to be walking well on 3 legs! Please, please, please nothing else go wrong with this poor guy!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Cute kid's hope Barney feel's better soon!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Very cute! Glad he's doing better. Too bad she didn't have them on the first. You could have named one Fool.  I was hoping Clementine would have her's but we are still waiting.

Gina


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, Barney's gone. We put him down last night. I had taken him to the vet on Tuesday and she started him on antibiotics--she suspected he could be developing pneumonia from being inactive--and told me to keep doing what I was doing with supportive care. Yesterday afternoon he took a turn for the worst and I knew his organs were shutting down so I held him and comforted him and when Hubby got home I asked him to shoot him. I had done everything I could and to keep him suffering when there was obviously no chance would be inhumane.  RIP Barney 

On a brighter note, his brother, Bo-Bo, is doing good. I moved him and Delilah in with the rest of the herd and Tuesday. Will have some new pics soon


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I am so sorry, but you did all you could.......and when you realized he wasn't going to get better you ended his suffering, a very hard but caring and loving thing....hugs to you!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww. I thought he was going to pull through. I'm so sorry.

Has anyone ever put one down with pen g? I was wondering because I've heard to always make sure it's not in a vein or it will kill them.

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.... 



> Has anyone ever put one down with pen g? I was wondering because I've heard to always make sure it's not in a vein or it will kill them.


 I wouldn't recommend it and it may or may not work..... PenG has been know ..to be given sometimes in a IV for certain circumstances...do not attempt PenG IV yourself... unless you are instructed by a vet....


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Prayers for BArney. He has a tough little road of it. They are both very cute!


----------

